# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Who Is Paul Stromberg?

## Dream Catcher NYC

In Chronological Order:

Last Night 
Friday 29th NIGHT to Saturday 30th MORNING

9:48AM-(Reality): My neighbor knocks on my door awaking me from sleep, asks me to move my car and so she can remove cut drown tree trunks from her backyard, also hands me some mail that was accidentally delivered to her. After I do it I return to bed and fall asleep immediately. I then have a dream that I was in the country side (lucid) driving my car through a neighborhood I&#39;ve never seen or been to and on my left is an approaching lake I continue to drive and see a marine blue colored jeep with 22 inch chrome wheels in front of me, Im driving down the road and couldnt stop my car fast enough. I try to slow my car down and hit the parked car denting it a little. I then drive off trying to run away hoping the Owner DC didnt notice, but since Im now lucid it isnt obvious that as Im driving away I feel him following me, my car turns into a mountain bike and Im pedaling the bike, the owner starts following me and I ride my bike home, a young Boy DC rides his bike up to me and tells me to get away, that Owner DC was looking for me. I ride the bike up a mountain changing gears and while riding it felt a lil hard to pedal. So after a few minutes of riding through neighborhoods and terrain I see my building where I live in the Dream, (never saw this building or area in my waking life) I put the bike down as soon as it gets too hard to pedal then walking or running seems more of a common sense. Im running through the courtyard of this massive tall art deco colored building (pastel colors) there are small water scenes that Im jumping over at this point I noticed everything as if I looking through a orange yellow lens. I then met with a DG (Dream Guide-I knew this was my dream guide because he was the only DC that acknowledged me as a friend and like he knew me from somewhere) upon entering the building apparently I lived there and was in a lucid state not knowing what apartment to go to, I walked in to the building to the front desk in the lobby which was extremely elegant I remember the feeling, I asked the DC Clerk at the front desk if I got mail and he gave me a set of keys, I walk toward the elevator with my DG and to look at the name of the building which was posted on the wall in an elegant sign Paul Stromberg Building (I know no one by this name and never heard of this name), Im in the dream wanting to remember everything so I take a lot of mental notes, I remember thinking I want to remember all of this for later when I wake up being that it felt so real. I then went back for a second time to read the building sign remembering how text always changes after reading it twice and the sign said Ploe Stromberg, I then stared at it and used dream control telekinesis powers to change it back to Paul Stromberg, and I actually read it clearly. I enter a hall before the elevators with my DG (Dream Guide) he felt almost like a brother to me, like how a best friend feels safe, comforting, nurturing and assuring. I then step into the elevator which is a metal stainless steel elevator and look at the button panel which showed that the building had about 50+ floors, without me pressing a floor the doors closed and the elevator moved up. I know that I didnt press the floor and me and my DG looked at eachother almost reading eachothers body language we were trying to figure out what floor to press not knowing which floor I lived on I couldnt press the elevator buttons because there was keyholes next to each button (50-60 buttons with keyholes) Id have to put a key in and then press the button in order to make the elevator stop. I took out the keys that the receptionist gave me and started looking at them seeing which would fit in the elevator keyhole I try several different floors and none turn the lock and thats when the keys started breaking in the locks, the keys breaks off and gets stuck in the keyhole locks. I told the DG with my mind (telekenesis) that I thought I lived on the 17th floor then pressed 17 and he got the elevator to go to the 17th floor and the doors opened and we were on the roof of the building, the floor says 17 there are 50+ floors in the building and were on the roof of the building. I step onto the large roof and see DCS everywhere going about there business as if they were in the real world, on the rooftop there are several Chinese-monks in gold robes. On the rooftop there are large snakes everywhere on the grass parts of the huge roof and many DCS. I was so anxious to talk to any one of them about my dream and what I should do next, where should I go and ask about life&#39;s secrets. Im walking around the roof hiding from this owner DC guy who is following me; my DG is another guy helping me get away. I then see a beautiful DC woman with dark hair and blue eyes, she walked pass me and before I said anything to her she told me her name was Judy and she was on her way to go do something (I dont remember what it was she had to go do) I then told her Im going to have sex with you, I grabbed her and pull her to the side took her clothes off, meanwhile my DG is struggling with the Owner DC guy who was initially after me, theyre fighting and I&#39;m over here having sex with Judy. There were large snakes on the ground, black, brown, and yellow snakes, the snakes had dried-up gashes on their back and were coiled up and about 50ft to 100ft long, there also were a lot of large long-toothpicks on the ground used by DCS to throw at an attacking snake (apparently I figured that out somehow). My DG friend was helping me by holding on to the Owner DC, as Im having sex with Judy her vagina turns in a black stretchy string wrapped around my member and Im having sex with this string and it feels like a vagina. On the roof I then start hiding and my DG managed to restrain him (the Owner DC after ME) I then run and end up falling off the roof I woke up at 11:03am which shows that time is stretched in lucid dreams, what felt like the course of an entire day in lucidity was only and hour in reality, hence if you are lucid for 15minutes that might be in reality but you are really lucid for about 2 hrs. so do as much possible and let go of your fear of waking up during Lucidity. If you or anyone you know has ever heard of a person named Paul Stromberg or a building called Paul Stromberg please let me know cause I live therelolNo serious I apparently have to find out who is named Paul Stromberg hes stuck in my conscious-subconsciousMaybe my DG was he..? tell me what u think?..

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

We&#39;re going to have to have (another) _serious_ talk about your double posting.
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=38247

Knock It Off, please.
Choose where you want this post to be "Lucid Experiences" or "General Lucid Discussion" and post it Once.
Talk over.

You&#39;ve got a little while to read this reply before I delete the thread.
That is all.  ::wink::

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

Put it where you think it belongs I wasn&#39;t sure where it belongs

----------


## Smileyguy597

This will haunt you for the rest of your life

----------


## mountain

> This will haunt you for the rest of your life
> [/b]



Who is Paul Stromberg? maybe paul stromberg is the red girl...


oh and by the wya... what&#39;s paul strombergs middle name?





> Who is Paul Stromberg? maybe paul stromberg is the red girl...
> oh and by the wya... what&#39;s paul strombergs middle name?
> [/b]



actually i feel stupid asking a question like that. of course you dont know, but find out for me. (lucid dream, figure it out i would do it by a class attendance sheet, force his name onto the list) exp. Stromberg, Paul _______. didnt want to influence your dream with an example middle name. of course the attendance sheet is just my own eloquent problem solving style, id be interested in finding out how you do it. 
OH SHIT SON
LUCID TASK FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER
DISCOVER PAUL STROMBERGS MIDDLE NAME

----------


## mountain

> Who is Paul Stromberg? maybe paul stromberg is the red girl...
> oh and by the wya... what&#39;s paul strombergs middle name?
> actually i feel stupid asking a question like that. of course you dont know, but find out for me. (lucid dream, figure it out i would do it by a class attendance sheet, force his name onto the list) exp. Stromberg, Paul _______. didnt want to influence your dream with an example middle name. of course the attendance sheet is just my own eloquent problem solving style, id be interested in finding out how you do it. 
> OH SHIT SON
> LUCID TASK FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER
> DISCOVER PAUL STROMBERGS MIDDLE NAME
> [/b]



oh and see blue meanies red girl topic for further explanation.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

> We&#39;re going to have to have (another) _serious_ talk about your double posting.
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=38247
> 
> Knock It Off, please.
> Choose where you want this post to be "Lucid Experiences" or "General Lucid Discussion" and post it Once.
> Talk over.
> 
> You&#39;ve got a little while to read this reply before I delete the thread.
> That is all. 
> [/b]



DELETE THE OTHER ONE....

----------


## FreeOne

crazy dream man.  i havent had a lucid that long in what seems like ages  :Sad:  as for paul,  i think im going with mountains attendance sheet idea.  But what if he is late? or absent?.  Mabye you can just summon him like say "paul stromberg will be behind that door (point to the door) in 3-2-1"  then open the door.  u dont have to count but counting always works for me.  good luck  ::D:

----------


## italianmonkey

tried google?

----------


## mountain

> tried google?
> [/b]



brace yourslef for sarcasm
3...2...1...
no, he hasnt tried google



of course he tried google&#33;

thats like if your parents asked you where the milk went and you say "have you tried the fridge?"

----------


## italianmonkey

you can never know...
what about glasses?
people often look for them for minutes before realizing they&#39;re wearing them&#33;

anyway you have a veterinarian and a politician. big choice.
gOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOgle up our life&#33;

----------


## Dream Sailor

(Use paragraph breaks damnit&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2: 

Well, the other night in a non-lucid dream, I was a moviestar with Gary Friasco, anyone know him?

The point is the names are simply random creations. Just like you said Paul changed to Ploe, same thing applies. Maybe Ploe is who you really seek&#33;

----------


## b12

Yeah...

If you tried google, it would look something like this:

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/9563/pstromju2.jpg

 ::-P:

----------


## Aphius

Stromberg said some really boring stuff in that quote result.  ::?:

----------


## Applejaxz

Interesting, but u dont need to post in 5 diff places to find out...

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

I think in my next Lucid Dream I will approach a random DC and ask how do I get to The Paul Stromberg Building, then he will tell me and I will go like normal like if everything is real, I will even thank him for helping me so he can feel real, though I know its not real the key thing is not to get excited and act as if you really think it's real though your Lucid to keep from waking too fast, then once I walk in the building I will tell the clerk I have an appointment to meet with Paul Stromberg, and ask what is it he does around here all day? since I know I wont ever actually get the chance to meet him in the dream cuz one thing or another will happen I will at least know what he does..sounds great huh?



> Who is Paul Stromberg? maybe paul stromberg is the red girl...
> 
> 
> oh and by the wya... what's paul strombergs middle name?
> 
> 
> actually i feel stupid asking a question like that. of course you dont know, but find out for me. (lucid dream, figure it out i would do it by a class attendance sheet, force his name onto the list) exp. Stromberg, Paul _______. didnt want to influence your dream with an example middle name. of course the attendance sheet is just my own eloquent problem solving style, id be interested in finding out how you do it. 
> OH SHIT SON
> LUCID TASK FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER
> DISCOVER PAUL STROMBERGS MIDDLE NAME

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

I know that no matter what in my dream he is a man of great mystery and he wont ever show face, I have to do some social networking to through regular DC bystanders..





> crazy dream man.  i havent had a lucid that long in what seems like ages  as for paul,  i think im going with mountains attendance sheet idea.  But what if he is late? or absent?.  Mabye you can just summon him like say "paul stromberg will be behind that door (point to the door) in 3-2-1"  then open the door.  u dont have to count but counting always works for me.  good luck

----------


## FrYeS

Paul Stromberg is a member of the photo.net community 
http://photo.net/shared/community-me...user_id=333254

He is also  a professor in Department of Veterinary Biosciences at Ohio State University
http://vet.osu.edu/PaulStromberg.htm

He also has a number of quotes at http://thinkexist.com/quotes/paul_stromberg/

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

in his picture he looks scary

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

This dream is so vivid to this day

----------


## mylucidworld

> This dream is so vivid to this day



I have had a few like that. I wish i could watch a video of that dream, it has been talked about so much i just want to see it how it happened or experience it myself.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

> I have had a few like that. I wish i could watch a video of that dream, it has been talked about so much i just want to see it how it happened or experience it myself.



  As a child I always wondered if one day Id be able to record the images in my head for personal video view, maybe one day scientists or dream viewers (all the same) will discover how to do this and unlock one of the many wonders of the universe. Imagine waking up and having your dream recorded on a DVD. What a world this will be.

----------


## mylucidworld

> As a child I always wondered if one day Id be able to record the images in my head for personal video view, maybe one day scientists or dream viewers (all the same) will discover how to do this and unlock one of the many wonders of the universe. Imagine waking up and having your dream recorded on a DVD. What a world this will be.



I read in the paper a while back that that in the future there will be a chip that you wear and your dreams will be recorded on it and you can watch them via the chip or something like that

----------

